
Music student awarded $350,000 after girlfriend stalls career - catchmeifyoucan
http://montrealgazette.com/news/local-news/mcgill-music-student-awarded-350000-after-girlfriend-stalls-career
======
eganist
Sounds appropriate.

• Acting on a protected resource without authorization (one assumes she had
read rights through receiving credentials from him, not delete rights or other
rights to tamper with the data)

• Identity theft (impersonating the professor of the other school with the
underfunded acceptance email)

Doubt any of these would be prosecuted given the burden of proof needed in any
criminal courtroom, but the civil judgment seems to make sense.

This is the _prime_ reason for why I never share—nor wish to
receive—credentials for systems I shouldn't access. Sharing credentials
exposes me. Receiving credentials burdens me in the event that something
happens with the account for which I know credentials. It's best to operate
with a need to know, even if it's just for plausible deniability in the event
that anything goes wrong.

(Disclaimer: not an attorney, just a security/privacy lead)

~~~
ghaff
>Sharing credentials exposes me. Receiving credentials burdens me in the event
that something happens with the account for which I know credentials.

Sometimes it's more or less unavoidable when you're helping aging parents and
have significant access to financial information anyway. (But, then, that
doesn't fall under "shouldn't access.")

However, in general, yeah. Good infosec practices aside, I just don't want to
be in a situation where I have niggling suspicions of someone or they have of
me because something weird happened and one or the other of us had credentials
to the other's systems or accounts.

------
ghaff
What a horrible person and I imagine he'll never see a cent from her.

However, what struck me was notification via email?? True. He did (apparently)
respond and they'd probably have communicated with him through other channels
had they simply heard back from him. But it all seems rather casual for
something like this.

~~~
charlesdm
Depends on the country, but likely a judgement that will follow her her entire
life unless she declares bankruptcy and forfeits all her assets. He really
should push aggressively to collect on that, for the rest of her life. Based
on the article she really seems like a horrible person.

~~~
walrus01
If she is still in Canada court decisions such as this cannot be discharged
through bankruptcy.

------
charlesdm
Hopefully for him he can collect that $350,000.

------
headmelted
NEVER. SHARE. PASSWORDS.

------
slededit
The ending is a bit weird. As if blocking on social media will make her
impossible to find.

------
lotsofpulp
A good example of what happens you unnecessarily trust someone. Always watch
out for yourself first.

~~~
chrisbennet
Totally, the last thing you want is some sort of soulmate when you could spend
you life living alone. /s

~~~
lotsofpulp
Giving someone access to your email is unnecessarily trusting someone, even
your spouse in my opinion. Email is used as your identity, there's no reason
to give someone that power.

